# Penis enlargement pills...



## Guest

Lmfao just out of interest has any1 used any of these penis enlargement pills you see all over Ebay? If so did you notice any results? :lol:

Should get a few interesting reply's :cool2:


----------



## Tommy10

....don't need them Pal......I'm HUGE!!!!!!

 :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Lmao yhyh that's what they all say lol


----------



## Tommy10

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Lmao yhyh that's what they all say lol


theres evidence all over the AL, although it was a bugger tryin to get the pics to fit the screen:lol: :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric

are you considering it man?

let me know if the work, another couple of inches wouldnt hurt


----------



## Goose

Pelayo said:


> theres evidence all over the AL, although it was a bugger tryin to get the pics to fit the screen:lol: :lol:


Haha really? I've never seen anything on there :laugh:

I'm like a donkey mate, but willing to add few inches to make it triple figures...


----------



## Tommy10

Goose said:


> Haha really? I've never seen anything on there :laugh:
> 
> I'm like a donkey mate, but willing to add few inches to make it triple figures...


Do i have to PROVE it?? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> Haha really? I've never seen anything on there :laugh:
> 
> I'm like a donkey mate, but willing to add few inches to make it triple figures...


Lmao, classic hahaha.


----------



## Goose

Pelayo said:


> Do i have to PROVE it?? :whistling: :lol:


Show me link to this python you speak of..

:lol:


----------



## Nelson

I tried them, hurts like hell stuffing them up the ole fella, but put enough up there and you do look bigger, if a little uneven.... :bounce:


----------



## Slamdog

blimey.. are people really that gullible?

for sale..

magic pills that will give you a willy that touches the floor *

only £10 per pill.. see results in a week....

*Normal dose 5 pills per day... can be increased to 10 per day for optimal results.

disclaimer.. results may vary. Some people have noticed that your legs shrink. This is normal. How else did you think your cock would reach the ground? Best results obtained when measuring distance from floor whilst lying on your stomach


----------



## Guest

Hahaha slamdog lmfao! Oh that has tickled me Reps for that


----------



## IanStu

Nelson said:


> I tried them, hurts like hell stuffing them up the ole fella, but put enough up there and you do look bigger, if a little uneven.... :bounce:


LOL....thats where I've been going wrong...i'll try your method immediately :thumb:


----------



## Rocho

Do these work on your balls???

I could do with increasing the the size of the couple of M & M's i have at the moment!! :lol:


----------



## 2fat2old

Yea i have used them but for bodybuilding purposes, there was an artical in a mag about 8 years ago (cant remember which one)this guy had written about this herb found in stamina Rx it increases blood flow, abit like an NO product does today,they did work i got a great pump from them plus it does make your knob bigger and harder but not permanently.


----------



## Guest

Are you sure you're not a salesman that sells these ''Magical willy growing beans''?


----------



## Tommy10

2fat2old said:


> Yea i have used them but for bodybuilding purposes, there was an artical in a mag about 8 years ago (cant remember which one)this guy had written about this herb found in stamina Rx it increases blood flow, abit like an NO product does today,they did work i got a great pump from them plus it does make your knob bigger and harder but not permanently.


Viagra? :confused1:


----------



## Jake H

no pics no proof people


----------



## Goose

Mine gets rug burn because its so fecking long!!


----------



## 2fat2old

The herb was called something like condier monier cant remember the proper name, as said this herb increases blood flow.


----------



## 2fat2old

Found it,it's called Cnidium Monnier.

http://www.fatburning-uk.co.uk/inc/sdetail/147


----------



## Tommy10

Greekgoddess said:


> I can make them grow longer and harder without pills.......lol!


...and that is why you are THE GODDESS:thumb:


----------



## Goose

Greekgoddess said:


> I can make them grow longer and harder without pills.......lol!


I don't believe you... Prove it  :tongue:


----------



## Guy.B

on extreme male beauty on CH4, the guy tried jelqing and got a positive result of half an inch in 2 weeks i think...

http://www.howtojelq.com/


----------



## Goose

Synthol is an option..


----------



## Gym Bunny

Pelayo said:


> ....don't need them Pal......I'm HUGE!!!!!!
> 
> :thumb:





Pelayo said:


> theres evidence all over the AL, although it was a bugger tryin to get the pics to fit the screen:lol: :lol:


Ahem. I will confirm that Pelayo has a gracious plenty and I fully expect him to be a master at giving head as only a fully ready woman would come even close to accomodating him.

Happy now boys? :lol:

Why bother with penis enlargement pills?

Instead you would be better off:


Learning how to use what you have well!

Developing the glutes for a more powerful thrust = increased chance of her cumming.

(Get your tongue pierced - if you're into piercings) learn how to give good head.

Learning where the G-Spot is and how to stimulate it correctly.


NOTE: The key to all the above is COMMUNICATION with your partner. The same applies if you want her to give you good head. :rockon:


----------



## Tommy10

Goose said:


> I don't believe you... Prove it  :tongue:


You will need to stretch it over the waters to Greece, new PB?:laugh:


----------



## Tommy10

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I will confirm that Pelayo has a gracious plenty and I fully expect him to be a master at giving head as only a fully ready woman would come even close to accomodating him.
> 
> *MASTER Pelayo at ur service!*
> 
> Happy now boys? :lol: *im happy now* :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Why bother with penis enlargement pills?
> 
> Instead you would be better off:
> 
> 
> Learning how to use what you have well!
> 
> Developing the glutes for a more powerful thrust = increased chance of her cumming.
> 
> (Get your tongue pierced - if you're into piercings) learn how to give good head.
> 
> Learning where the G-Spot is and how to stimulate it correctly.
> 
> NOTE: The key to all the above is COMMUNICATION with your partner. The same applies if you want her to give you good head. :rockon:


* YES BOSS:rockon:*


----------



## Guest

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I will confirm that Pelayo has a gracious plenty and I fully expect him to be a master at giving head as only a fully ready woman would come even close to accomodating him.
> 
> Happy now boys? :lol:
> 
> Why bother with penis enlargement pills?
> 
> Instead you would be better off:
> 
> 
> Learning how to use what you have well!
> 
> Developing the glutes for a more powerful thrust = increased chance of her cumming.
> 
> (Get your tongue pierced - if you're into piercings) learn how to give good head.
> 
> Learning where the G-Spot is and how to stimulate it correctly.
> 
> NOTE: The key to all the above is COMMUNICATION with your partner. The same applies if you want her to give you good head. :rockon:


Most men don't give a **** whether she is satisfied or not tbh aslong as they get to plant there seed! But i on the other hand do like a woman to get more than she bargained for :lol:


----------



## Guest

Goose said:


> Synthol is an option..


Yh my mate used Synthol, his johnson now looks like 1 of Greg Valentino's arms. :lol:


----------



## bentleymiller

They dont work. You are better off sticking to Viagra or Kamagra and working with the "Tools" that you already have hahaa


----------



## 2fat2old

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Most men don't give a **** whether she is satisfied or not tbh aslong as they get to plant there seed! But i on the other hand do like a woman to get more than she bargained for :lol:


Reminds me of that chubby brown joke,when he is with a bird and she starts laughing at his tiny knob, saying who the f*** are you gonna satisfy with that and he says, me you slag,lol...but years ago us blokes did not give a $hit about satisfying anyone but ourselves, now we must be modern men and think of the lady.


----------



## tylerx

I smile at some of the feedback some of you have given here not in redicule but some of what's been said has been comical. Ok brothers we only get one penis and one alone( unless we are blessed in unknown ways) take care of that unit.

As pointed out if need be you are better off using Viagra or Kamagra however no magic pill is suddenly going to grow you unit. There of course substances which will increase blood flow to your lower regions thus temporary giving you a more filled out erection but its those changes are not noted to make your dick permanently bigger or even significantly bigger for that short time span.


----------



## IanStu

the only natural way to add size is jelqing...it realy does work...if you don't know what it is google it :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

its allways bigger when im on gear anyway.

maybe i just think its bigger, who knows.... maybe its because the balls shrink and it just looks bigger.

Ill measure next time and let yo know.

pmsl


----------



## kyle.atkinson

Does anyone know how to use synthol for penis enlargement. Please advise or email me at [email protected] Any info is appreciated


----------



## MaKaVeLi

kyle.atkinson said:


> Does anyone know how to use synthol for penis enlargement. Please advise or email me at [email protected] Any info is appreciated


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL


----------



## medici999

my mates used the x4 extender mini..wore it for around ten hours a day for 6months...uncomfortable he said but he did gain around 2inches...he said hes not sure if it was worth the pain tho. haha


----------



## Lousy_Bastard

I think 8¾ is ok


----------



## Andy Dee

fook me sideways, ive been online since 1995 and seen some forums but this is without a shadow of a doubt the funniest forum ive ever seen of all time :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cecil_sensation

haha pills for making ur c0ck bigger, sum thinks telling me they aint going work lol.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Rocho said:


> Do these work on your balls???
> 
> I could do with increasing the the size of the couple of M & M's i have at the moment!! :lol:


LMFAO.


----------



## new_toys

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahem. I will confirm that Pelayo has a gracious plenty and I fully expect him to be a master at giving head as only a fully ready woman would come even close to accomodating him.
> 
> Happy now boys? :lol:
> 
> Why bother with penis enlargement pills?
> 
> Instead you would be better off:
> 
> 
> Learning how to use what you have well!
> 
> Developing the glutes for a more powerful thrust = increased chance of her cumming.
> 
> 
> *(Get your tongue pierced - if you're into piercings) learn how to give good head.*
> 
> Learning where the G-Spot is and how to stimulate it correctly.
> 
> 
> NOTE: The key to all the above is COMMUNICATION with your partner. The same applies if you want her to give you good head. :rockon:


How do knob piercings work for ya??? I have had good reports about my ring :thumb:


----------



## Mikazagreat

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_enlargement

i suppose it's all crap.

anyway arginine at high doses "6+ grams per day" got me some nasty erections, and a bird mentioned it "looks bigger" but nothing fancy.


----------



## phillst90

Any chance of seeing some pics of these big dicks haha


----------



## Mikazagreat

phillst90 said:


> Any chance of seeing some pics of these big dicks haha


I bet they are 2 inch.


----------



## Prodiver

kyle.atkinson said:


> Does anyone know how to use synthol for penis enlargement. Please advise or email me at [email protected] Any info is appreciated


You can't do this yourself! Too risky!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Just tie a shoe lace around the base lol.


----------



## ba baracuss

new_toys said:


> How do knob piercings work for ya??? *I have had good reports about my ring* :thumb:


Who from? Was it DMCC or prodiver?


----------



## Prodiver

ba baracuss said:


> Who from? Was it DMCC or prodiver?


I've yet to inspect it! :laugh:


----------



## Themanabolic

what about GH in the bel ? ... should work a treat lol


----------



## freeline

kyle.atkinson said:


> Does anyone know how to use synthol for penis enlargement. Please advise or email me at [email protected]. Any info is appreciated


must...resist...urge...to...spam


----------



## Thierry

Mikazagreat said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_enlargement
> 
> i suppose it's all crap.
> 
> anyway arginine at high doses "6+ grams per day" got me some nasty erections, and a bird mentioned it "looks bigger" but nothing fancy.

















:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

